

The 100 Daily Must-Reads for Entrepreneurs (By Category) - drm237
http://www.businesscreditcards.com/bootstrapper/the-100-daily-must-reads-for-entrepreneurs/
Missing some important ones, but being broken down by category makes it semi-appealing...
======
pg
There is something fishy about this site. Businesscreditcards.com? And all the
pages seem to be lists. Presumably it is an SEO guy who has realized that with
comparatively little effort (e.g. by combining delicious tags with feed
subscriber numbers) you can compile lists of the most popular sites on some
topic.

------
run4yourlives
I would imagine that anyone who has the time to read 100 blogs _daily_ isn't
really cut out to be much of an entrepreneur.

------
paulgb
I like how they list 8 productivity blogs. Anyone who is subscribed to 8
productivity blogs is probably not taking the advice.

